# Can't run LR Mogrify



## sandman (Oct 10, 2009)

I've been running LR Mogrify 2 on my desktop computer for some time. I just installed it on my new laptop (Vista 32) and can't get it to work. I've installed the latest version of ImageMagick and pointed LR Mogrify to mogrify.exe. When I try to export, I get the message "Failed to run Mogrify, aborting export". The text of the crash report is below. I'm running Lightroom 2.3 and as far as I can see, I have an identical setup to my desktop machine except that it is running Win XP. It doesn't seem to matter what settings I have in LR Mogrify, the result is the same. I've found similar threads in this forum but haven't found a solution. Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Crash report: 

mogrify.exe: no decode delegate for this image format `C:\Users\BOBSAN~1\AppData\Local\Temp\LR-2-4.jpg' @ constitute.c/ReadImage/5'3.

The error occured when trying to run this command:
"C:\ImageMagick-6.5.6-Q8\mogrify.exe"  -virtual-pixel mirror  -type TrueColor -depth 16 -strip -quality 1'' "C:\Users\BOBSAN~1\AppData\Local\Temp\LR-2-4.jpg"


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi Bob, can you check which LR/Mogrify update you're using? There were a few reports of problems with 4.11, and Tim's released a 4.12 now. I'm not certain it's related, but it's a good starting point.


----------



## sandman (Oct 11, 2009)

I have 4.12


----------



## James_N (Oct 11, 2009)

Since this is a new laptop did you install the required Visual C++ Libraries?

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?familyid=A5C84275-3B97-4AB7-A4'D-38'2B2AF5FC2

The ImageMagick page specifically states:


> If you have any problems, install the Visual C++ 2''8 Redistributable Package (x86) or Visual C++ 2''8 Redistributable Package (x64). 64-bit Windows requires both packages (x86 & x64).





[quote author=sandman link=topic=8'71.msg55'14#msg55'14 date=12552'374']
I've been running LR Mogrify 2 on my desktop computer for some time. I just installed it on my new laptop (Vista 32) and can't get it to work. I've installed the latest version of ImageMagick and pointed LR Mogrify to mogrify.exe. When I try to export, I get the message "Failed to run Mogrify, aborting export". The text of the crash report is below. I'm running Lightroom 2.3 and as far as I can see, I have an identical setup to my desktop machine except that it is running Win XP. It doesn't seem to matter what settings I have in LR Mogrify, the result is the same. I've found similar threads in this forum but haven't found a solution. Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Crash report: 

mogrify.exe: no decode delegate for this image format `C:UsersBOBSAN~1AppDataLocalTempLR-2-4.jpg' @ constitute.c/ReadImage/5'3.

The error occured when trying to run this command:
"C:ImageMagick-6.5.6-Q8mogrify.exe"  -virtual-pixel mirror  -type TrueColor -depth 16 -strip -quality 1'' "C:UsersBOBSAN~1AppDataLocalTempLR-2-4.jpg"



[/quote]


----------



## sandman (Oct 11, 2009)

Installed them but still no luck. Here's the crash report - 

mogrify.exe: no decode delegate for this image format `C:\Users\BOBSAN~1\AppData\Local\Temp\LR-5-3.jpg' @ constitute.c/ReadImage/5'3.

The error occured when trying to run this command:
 "C:\ImageMagick-6.5.6-Q8\mogrify.exe"  -virtual-pixel mirror -bordercolor "rgb('%,'%,'%)" -background "rgb('%,'%,'%)" -gravity northwest -extent 2912x4368 -border 1x1 -bordercolor "rgb('%,'%,'%)" -background "rgb('%,'%,'%)" -gravity northwest -extent 2914x437' -border 1x1 -bordercolor "rgb('%,'%,'%)" -background "rgb('%,'%,'%)" -gravity northwest -extent 2916x4372 -border 1'x1'  -type TrueColor -depth 16 -strip -quality 1'' "C:\Users\BOBSAN~1\AppData\Local\Temp\LR-5-3.jpg"


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 11, 2009)

What settings are you trying to run? Tried it with something really simple?


----------



## sandman (Oct 11, 2009)

I've tried it with no settings other than pointing to mogrify and still can't get it to work.


----------

